# Und wieder mal "emerge @preserved-rebuild"

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

seit dem letzten world-Update nörgelt Portage wegen:

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.27

 *  - /usr/lib64/libbfd-2.25.1.so

 *      used by /usr/lib64/binutils/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/libopcodes-2.25.1.so (sys-devel/binutils-2.25.1-r1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

Soweit, so gut, wenn ich nun "emerge @preserved-rebuild" ausführe, dann wird "sys-libs/binutils-libs" installiert und am Ende kommt dann wieder obige Meldung. 

Ich stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch. Wie kann ich denn diese Schleife durchbrechen?

----------

## Josef.95

Mit eselect binutils

oder mit binutils-config die neue höhere Version setzen, und dann ein depclean -a

sollte helfen.

----------

## 3PO

Das hat geholfen.

DANKE!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

